# Finally - a real table saw!



## gatosailor (Jan 25, 2010)

I have the Steel City version of this saw. If my experience is any indication, you will enjoy it. And you got it at a heck of a price. My advice is to buy a thin kerf Forrest WW2 for it to maximize the capability of the 1.75 hp motor.


----------



## SouthpawCA (Jul 19, 2009)

I have the same saw and love it. You did get an excellent deal from the looks of it. IMHO I've used Freud standard 1/8" width saw blades with no problem at all - just keep them sharp. As for the dip … I don't have any type of dip in mine - the whole table top is dead flat. However, I did have to shim one side with 1 piece of construction paper to get all side flat. I've always wanted to replace the right side masonite table with a router table … just haven't gotten a round tuit yet. I've cut a lot of 4/4, 6/4, & 8/4 wood with the 1.75 hp moter with no problem. Just use good saw blades and keep them sharp. I also have an 8" dado saw - I kinda wish I would have gotten the 6". No special reason … it cuts just fine, just haven never used all that is available on the 8" - I could have saved a few bucks.

Once you do the whole table saw tune up you'll have peace of mind that you have an excellent table saw. It should serve you well.


----------



## Tauras (Dec 27, 2009)

That was a good deal for 200, especially with the Beisemeyer. It looks in very good shape too.
My brother has this saw and likes it. New this goes for 1099.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I agree that you got a great deal on the saw. I have had one for about four years and it has been solid - the fence is excellent. I have a thin-kerf ripping ripping blade, but for the most part I use my standard-kerf Forrest WWII 40-tooth blade.

I would not worry about the blade angle indicator on the front of the saw. Mine does not go to zero either, but I am sure that I would never use it anyway because there is no way that it could be accurate enough.

Congratulations and enjoy your saw.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

WOW what a deal. you do need to check the Arbor Flange Runout .


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

I have the next model down and it have workes great same motor table and all just a cheaper fence 
the table extencions can be adjusted to get the droop out look under the extencions where the screws are there are 4 set screws there to adjust that out it is a real pain in the *ss but you can get them dead on 
pm me if you want some help 
i have had my saw for 3 years now and it cuts everything i put on it no issues i use the same blades as don above 
this saw can be tuned to work perfect


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

I have the same saw and it serves me well.
I like mine a lot.
But, I paid a heck of a lot more then you did.
Good job !


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

I have the same and paid a LOT more then you.
Mines been through some pretty heavy use with no problems, just an occasional bog down under heavy cuts (probably should have changed the blade)
Dont worry about the needles pointing to zero (If it bothers you, just bend it in place) I always re-true it if I'm doing really precise work.
My table is dead-on flat.
I ditched the cheap out-feed table and built a nice 4'x4' work area. (a must if cutting sheet goods)


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

based on all the positive comments, it is nice to see Craftsman getting serious about quality tools again.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Great steal, this saw is great


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't understand why this tool has 5 stars.

You said:
You haven't used it yet (so its not the performance).
The side tables are not flat, they dip in the middle (1/32" is a lot of deflection) and they droop on the sides.
The Beisemeyer extension has a serious problem.
The blade angle indicator does not go to zero (and is therefore not accurate). 
There are a few things that bug me… because of the manufacturing (I can't adjust the blade angle guage enough to get the needle on zero and other little nit picky things).

Frankly, I do not see how you you can give any stars to this review because you haven't used it yet. (That is not a comment on the capabilities or the quality of the Craftsman 221240 10-Inch Professional Table Saw.)

Separately, I think you got a great buy on this saw. I have seen several good reviews from people who have used it. I think you should have made this a tool gloat and not posted it as a tool review in the review section. I would be interested in reading your review of the saw after you have actually used it.

Finally, remember, the fence does not need to align parallel to the miter slot. It needs to align parallel to the blade.


----------



## RandyMorter (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments and suggestions!

Tim & Southpaw - I'm sure I'll get one or the other of those blades. I keep hearing pros and cons about both. Why didn't you stick with the Lietz (I'd never heard of those until this saw)? Is it worth sharpening?

Deke - my thoughts exactly!

ChuckV, CampD - I'm not really worried about, nor plan to use (at least, not rely on it) the angle gauge. I just wish it was more adjustable if they're going to make it adjustable. I see you can adjust the pointer as well but the screw head is damaged.

Routerisstillmyname - can you tell me more about this (PM me if you have the time!)

eddy - thanks, that's great news! I'll check that out. It wasn't mentioned in the manual.

Jack T - I didn't change the rating at all but will after I use it (I have gone back in and done that on other posts, and that's why I put the disclaimer at the top).


----------



## SouthpawCA (Jul 19, 2009)

The blade that came with the saw - it might have been a Lietz - was WAYYYYYY to loud. I did have a very slight arbor flange runout on mine that I forgot about. It is easily fixed but it takes time - you definitely do NOT want to over work the fix. I'll see if I can find the link on how to do it.

OK found it … http://lumberjocks.com/topics/24856


----------



## jussi (Apr 14, 2010)

They had that on clearance at my local Sears for $350 last year and it replaced my then current saw which was a craftsman 22114. I think you'll like it. Even though my saw was new the throat plate also had a bow but was not a big problem for me since I always replace mine with an mdf zctp. I end up making a dozen and use them for tk and fk blades and different size dados. Maybe I missed it but did you check if it was flat from left to right? I had to shim my extension wings to get them dead flat. Only other suggestion is making an outfeed table.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

looks like a great saw, and more importantly, for a really grrrreat price


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh, and I forgot to mention another best part, and it's that awesome, awesome Biesemeyer….. that's the ticket


----------



## itsmic (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice saw Randy, looks like you are inspecting it very carefully, sounds like you got a real good deal on it, be careful, and have some fun making projects, thanks for sharing


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

one heck of a saw and a deal


----------



## RandyMorter (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks guys! Yeah, I got a great deal on a great saw. I do really like that fence. I already find myself thinking of how to make cuts on the table saw now instead of how to avoid cuts on the table saw which is what I used to do with the Ryobi. There's just no comparison between the two. If I can get the table flattened and shimmed (thanks for the suggestions everyone) it'll be even better.

I'm also in the process of getting a dial indicator to check the arbor, flange, and blade.


----------



## gatosailor (Jan 25, 2010)

Randy-

I didn't have any issues with the Leitz blade but I got a WW2 as a gift and really really like it.

One of the magazines had a nice outfeed tabe for that saw. Check out my page for the version I built. I'm very satisfied with it. It's more complex than necessary if you have a large shop but suits my small shop nicely.


----------



## Jonwilliam (Mar 28, 2011)

I have the same saw its nice. Mine came with one wing that has a 1/32 cup in it and the thing cavitates/vibrates or something when it powers down. It also has a cyclic sound/vibration while it runs. It oscillates every 1/2 second or so…kinda annoying. None of these seem to affect performance but I would like to get rid of the vibrations, but I can live with it.

I saw a couple posts about the same topic that it was the hinge that the motor mounts to and the bolts/nuts were too tight. I monkeyed with them and it took a great deal of the running vibration away but when it powers down it REALLY vibrates.

I should have taken it back at the time for warranty but I got deployed.

Overall, its a pretty nice saw and I have no regrets.


----------



## Yupa4242 (Apr 12, 2011)

I recentlly got this saw new and in mint condition for 875.00 still in it's steel packing crate. It was in the back of a fellows garage and the guy forgot he had it. It took me just about all day to put this together all by myself only to discover the drive belt was missing  . I called the guy back and he said he found a belt in his shop that looked kinda like what I was looking for. DO you remember if your saw has a name or model number written on the belt??? I ordered a replacement from Sears and It may be weeks for them to find me the specific belt 

Thanks in advance if you can help identify the belt


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Man you got a great deal on that saw


----------



## RandyMorter (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Yupa4242 - I'll look at it tonight.

I haven't done it myself but I think you can get one of those link type belts and install it, something like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Power-Twist-V-Link-Belt-wide/dp/B001DSZWJ2
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=6040
http://www.woodcraft.com/Family/2020051/Power-Twist-Link-Belt.aspx

Of course that's going to add another $20 or $30 to the cost of your saw! Great deal you got! I am liking my saw more and more with every use. It's just not even comparable at all the little Ryobi I had. That fence is great.


----------



## RandyMorter (Jan 13, 2011)

The belt on my saw is labelled: Tru-Power 6PJ 28

Hope this helps!


----------



## Yupa4242 (Apr 12, 2011)

Awesome ty ty ty I got the exact same one the former owner found it  Thanks for posting !!


----------



## Yupa4242 (Apr 12, 2011)

Just wanted to add few more comments again ty for checking the belt I was pretty sure I had the right belt but was uneasy to risk it. Sears did send me the replacement also the new belt type and model Is 
: JIALI Poly V-Belt 280 J . Just in case you need a spare in the future. I bought a A-Line-IT Basic for $79.99 from http://www.in-lineindustries.com and it works like a jem. My saw was dead on the blade and arbor but the Biesemeyer fence was 20 thousandths positive toward the blade. So now its from 0 to 5 thousandths in the negitive from front to back. The included disc helped alot. I will be doing some of my first cuts this morning on this saw I'm curious if the tape markers on the fence will need further tuning? Also Ive still not been able to locate the right thread type for the 4 vac port screws I think i may just get 4 auto plastic push in screws and be done with it.


----------



## Yupa4242 (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok I screwed up I admit it that last post major flaw the fence is to straight now I got burning wood while ripping  All these little things i don't remember readig about rip fences ….


----------

